
Apple Delays Requirement for App Transport Security - mattingly23
https://www.onthewire.io/apple-delays-requirement-for-app-transport-security/
======
molecule
previous discussion of this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13234983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13234983)

